# 6" Portable Jointer



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

Since I have been back into this great hobby of woodworking (only 6 months or so now), I have been upgrading some of my old tools that I have had for at least 20 to 25 years and some DO need to be replaced (I used to do a lot of wood working in the past).

Well, it is time to get myself a small bench jointer (limited space). This will be the first one that I have owned. In the past, I would simply take the wood that I needed to have edges jointed to my fathers house where he has an extensive shop filled with Grizzly tools (and some others). I can't do this anymore because I have since relocated to another state.

I have come across these (2) candidates:

https://www.nationwidetool.com/store/p-1186-delta-6-vs-bench-jointer-jt160.aspx

http://grizzly.com/products/6-x-24-Bench-Top-Jointer/G0612

They appear to be similar in price, but the Delta has a slightly longer table and variable speed. Do any of you have any experience with either of these jointers? 

The one my father has is a much larger Grizzly jointer, he has had good luck with his.

Thank you,

Tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Since you had some prior experience*

Then I'm sure that you will understand that the longer the jointer bed the more accurate the cut. Plain and simple, in this case there is no substitue for length. The jointer is one of the tools that requires some length, but minimal width so maybe you can squeeze in a larger/longer machine. You will not regret it in the future. What do I know I only have 3 of them? Two 6" Craftsmans and a Mini-Max 13" and I use the 6" the most. JMA= just my advice.:thumbsup: bill
You might consider this one: http://grizzly.com/outlet/6-Jointer/T20835


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Tom,
just like WNThings said, the longer the bed the better. The tabletop machines would be ok if you are jointing short pieces of wood, say under 48". If you are going to be jointing stock over that, I too would recommend a longer bed. I have a 6" Jet longbed that works very well. I put some wheels on it and it is pretty easy to keep out of the way. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have the Delta one for exactly the same reason, space. It lives under the bench most of the time. I like the variable speed, but usually just change back and forth between 4 and 5(highest). The fence is crap along with the pieces that hold it in place. It is good for jointing the face, but real tough to properly joint the edges for a glued up panel, and needs lots of fiddling.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Woodnthings, I am confused( as usual). You state that you have two 6 inch but use them more than the 13. Yyet you state to go for the longer bed? Is it that you need the longer one much less of the time but you do need it enough to have one? You must have a large shop for 3 jointer's? Do you run a business?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Long story short*

My first Craftsman jointer is about 40 yrs old runs great, workhorse for most stuff,. second Craftsman 6" on sale 2 yrs old, $250 if I remember, just in case the old one craps out.... Min-Max 13" jointer/planer 10yrs old. for wide boards. Jointer beds are within 10" in length. I have 2 shops now, one upstairs, like a studio on the second floor with smaller equipment, great natural light, hand tools, router and tables, smaller bandsaws, 2 drill presses. and twin engine 84" span table saw. Great for panel and sheet goods and assembly. Lower floor has heavy equipment 20" Jet drill press, 12" 5 HP Powermatic, 19" Grizzly Bandsaw, 2-3HP Grizzly shapers, 13" Min-Max, and 20" Grizzly for prepping and resawing rough lumber. Still working on this shop, wiring and lighting almost done. Dust collection next. Shares the same space with 13" South Bend metal lathe, metal cutting bandsaws and Airco mig welder. I do some metal working as you may have seen the mobile bases for the heavy equipment. I truly am blessed to have this, capability and try to return it by offering my time tested adice and opinions here. A background in Industrial Design and 30 years in Design Studios at General Motors coupled with a good imagination things can get a little crazy. I', always redesigning tools and other products and use these tools to do it. Sorry got a little too lengthy and personal here. :yes: bill


----------



## mi77915 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of research on this subject and came across this as an alternative:

http://woodworking.jettools.com/Products.aspx?Part=707400

It is about the same (maybe a little more) price, but offers a 2-in-1 machine. Any experience with this machine?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

When I first started to get tools I picked up an old Power-Kraft(Montgomery Wards) 4" jointer with a 26" bed. I used to get so frustrated whenever I edged pieces longer 36", I would get a curve cut into it. I finally had built a portable stand for it and made a longer out feed table and a rigid 90* fence out of MDF. When it finally broke I wasn't too heart broken and moved up to a Jet 6" with the cabinet stand. I love this machine.:thumbsup:

Just keep in mind that if you need to edge longer pieces you may have to make a knock down out feed table on the bench for it. Shouldn't be very hard to do.


----------

